# Civilités 3



## mtra (5 Décembre 2001)

un jour un sage a dit :
*

Je crois qu'il faut recommencer un nouveau post parce que ca suit plus... C'est ca non ??? Au bout de 20 pages plus possible de voire les autres reponse ??? *


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2001)

...tiens, je profite de cette belle initiative pour dire à nouveau :







*Bienvenue capucine*








Cela se voit mieux


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (5 Décembre 2001)

Vous continuez toujours ce truc!! Hé bé!! Quel courage!!

Donc bonjour à toutes et à tous ceux qui sont arrivé(e)s entre la dernière fois que j'ai participé a ces "civilités" et maintenant!!


----------



## le chapelier fou (5 Décembre 2001)

salut bobbus


----------



## mtra (5 Décembre 2001)

Acceuillons dans notre sein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bmasala


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2001)

*prout! prout!*


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2001)

bonjour alem


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2001)

Salut turnover !
Tiens, à propos, comment tu connais mon boss ???
Il me parle de toi tous les jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*





 bonjour alem   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






  salam bob!


----------



## benjamin (6 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue ankou*


----------



## J-L (6 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*






Bienvenue ankou






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arghhh... l'Ankou est là?? Horreur!! Il va falloir faire attention... Je m'en vais prévenir l'Amiral, avec son âge avancé (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) c'est peut-être lui qu'il vient chercher!!


----------



## J-L (6 Décembre 2001)

Salut Ixigrek... Wahou, je suis le premier à te dire bonjour!! C'est marrant ca comme nom!! Moi je vais m'appeller igrekzede bientôt!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2001)

Bienvenue Ixigrek !
Ici Zède ! Ze suis très heureux de pouvoir te dire bonzour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés,
Zebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2001)

Et moi, je salue déjà le futur QBC (ça va pas tarder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) en lui disant : "fais gaffe, Rico est dans les parages..."


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2001)

*salut ch'l' info016*


----------



## Amiral 29 (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*

Arghhh... l'Ankou est là?? Horreur!! Il va falloir faire attention... Je m'en vais prévenir l'Amiral, avec son âge avancé (   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) c'est peut-être lui qu'il vient chercher!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as bien fait de me prévenir tout mais pas çà!!!
Je n'ose écrire ce nom maudit ni le prononcer!!!

J'vas planquer les euros tout neufs achetés à la banque ce matin...au fond du puits

Kenavo


----------



## Amiral 29 (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Vous continuez toujours ce truc!! Hé bé!! Quel courage!!

Donc bonjour à toutes et à tous ceux qui sont arrivé(e)s entre la dernière fois que j'ai participé a ces "civilités" et maintenant!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu suis pas bien Yann avant c'était civilitées avec 1 e supplémentaire pour faire beau!
Merci par contre pour ces demoiselles et dames tu te casse le cul à ne pas les oublier ds ton orthographe.
Il faut le signaler!!!

L'Amiral te félicite et te classe 15/2 ds l'ordre de la civilité! A vos rangs fixe!!!

Repos et Kenavo!


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*L'Amiral te félicite et te classe 15/2 ds l'ordre de la civilité! A vos rangs fixe!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_et moi, j'ai combien, missieur deux gaulle?_


----------



## mtra (7 Décembre 2001)

yo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thieumf


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue HighGlandeur[THC]*


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Frdric*


----------



## mtra (7 Décembre 2001)

RAHAHA trop rapide


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*RAHAHA trop rapide   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...ce sont les restes de mon combat de fin octobre avec alèm


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue ZAPAN*


----------



## Amiral 29 (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et moi, j'ai combien, missieur deux gaulle?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toi pas bien comprendre Moi Dakarois t'expliquer:
Moitz Amiral de la flotte
2Gaulle Général de Brigade à titre temporaire. çà pas grave. Mais lui Biffin!
Marine et Armée de terre= Jamais de bonne mayonnaise même avec de l'huile du Sénégal!!!
Au secours Touba fal!

Kenavo


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Leloup*


----------



## aricosec (7 Décembre 2001)

je suis le premier a te dire bonjour.

bienvenue Abécédé, (ceci en cas d'inscription future)

Hé Hé Hé !


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue finmac*


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue arsene_lupin*


----------



## mtra (7 Décembre 2001)

TE fatigue pas aricosec !
ca fais longtemps que Zara utilise le script de post automatique... il ne vas meme plus voir ce thread !
d'ailleur ce script est vraiment redoutable car il detecte les versions Civilités X (ou X est le plus grand chiffre) puis scan tout les posts pour voir si le bonjour n'a pas été donné !
son truc tourne toutes les 2min. La lutte est veine...


----------



## benjamin (8 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue ender*_


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*un jour un sage a dit :


Je crois qu'il faut recommencer un nouveau post parce que ca suit plus... C'est ca non ??? Au bout de 20 pages plus possible de voire les autres reponse ??? 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je crois que c'est moi ce sage dont tu parles !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## benjamin (8 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue  Glio*


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*TE fatigue pas aricosec !
ca fais longtemps que Zara utilise le script de post automatique... il ne vas meme plus voir ce thread !
d'ailleur ce script est vraiment redoutable car il detecte les versions Civilités X (ou X est le plus grand chiffre) puis scan tout les posts pour voir si le bonjour n'a pas été donné !
son truc tourne toutes les 2min. La lutte est veine...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

héhé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus, je me fais des c en or avec la licence d'utilisation que me paye *l'homme du grand "Hazar"*








 (_hin hin hin © dirait djib'_)


----------



## benjamin (8 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

héhé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus, je me fais des c en or avec la licence d'utilisation que me paye l'homme du grand "Hazar"








 (hin hin hin © dirait djib')*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

À ce sujet, il faudrait que je pense à renégocier mon contrat avec toi ou à me faire rembourser pour les nombreuses pannes et les nombreux dysfonctionnements qu'ont subi le système  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait :






*Bienvenue goglu*


----------



## benjamin (8 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue a*


----------



## benjamin (8 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Zanane*


----------



## mtra (8 Décembre 2001)

une vrai machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le robocop du forum le terminator de newB !


----------



## benjamin (8 Décembre 2001)

je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens qu'il y a une raison sous-jacente


----------



## aricosec (8 Décembre 2001)

bravo ZARA,t'arrive a doubler l'affeux ALEM! qui postait sans postillonner,maintenant avec ses smileys baveurs,ça fait sale,moi même qui est un age respectable,je ne bave pas,la snouff qu'il fume sans doute ?


----------



## benjamin (8 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue serialmaster*


----------



## aricosec (8 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*TE fatigue pas aricosec !
ca fais longtemps que Zara utilise le script de post automatique... il ne vas meme plus voir ce thread !
d'ailleur ce script est vraiment redoutable car il detecte les versions Civilités X (ou X est le plus grand chiffre) puis scan tout les posts pour voir si le bonjour n'a pas été donné !
son truc tourne toutes les 2min. La lutte est veine...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si ce zara ne lit rien,lui qui m'avait affirmé qu'il était UN,alors moi je confirme que je crois qu'il est UNE.._NA !_


----------



## aricosec (8 Décembre 2001)

au fait !

bienvenue PIEREMM


----------



## benjamin (8 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Guilhem*


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Corle*


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue starway*


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue juventino*


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

À ce sujet, il faudrait que je pense à renégocier mon contrat avec toi ou à me faire rembourser pour les nombreuses pannes et les nombreux dysfonctionnements qu'ont subi le système   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai fait une proposition pour revaloriser notre accord :  ici


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2001)

...proposition alléchante, il est vrai


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

si ce zara ne lit rien,lui qui m'avait affirmé qu'il était UN,alors moi je confirme que je crois qu'il est UNE..NA !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si, je lis, et je confirme d'ailleurs que je suis bien UN (et unique, par la même occasion).

Pff, je suis au boulot ce samedi. On est trois à la rédac'.

Au fait, 







*Bienvenue Jab*


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue alcobasa*


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue risktou*


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue polo golfy*


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2001)

...c'est pas gentil de reprendre ton système de la sorte, sans prévenir


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*...c'est pas gentil de reprendre ton système de la sorte, sans prévenir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merde excuse, il s'est redéclenché tout seul  j'ai pas dû réussir la désinstallation   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à nous deux, on les verra tous! moi avec mon imac qui les cherche tout seul et toi qui le surveille

le pire, c'est qu'il te pique presque tes pratiques à ce que je vois!


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue mattG4*


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue thierryH*


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue rp256*


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue zytas*


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue la*








[09 décembre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue manath*


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2001)

_fichtre

j'étais aussi efficace que toi à l'époque?_


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Samson Marcel*


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*






Bienvenue Samson Marcel






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est dangereux, il risque un bon gros rhûme en cette saison!


----------



## benjamin (10 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*fichtre

j'étais aussi efficace que toi à l'époque?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu sais bien que ce week-end n'a pas été génial. Petit divertissement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Bienvenue White_bugs*


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue lesmart*


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue al38*











_tiens, il est passéoù al02?  Alain?  t'es là? _





[10 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue tb*


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Tara*


----------



## jfr (11 Décembre 2001)

tara... king? ou tara... tata?


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*tara... king?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh, elle s'est trompée de site alors


----------



## archeos (11 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*tara... king? ou tara... tata?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu confonds avec Tabatha
pas facile de suivre, mais c'est de notre faute, on t'a embrouillé avec nos histoires defichiers audio





[10 décembre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)




----------



## archeos (11 Décembre 2001)

Tu aurais du citer mon minou, on comprends que d'chi en arrivant sur cette page


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Tu aurais du citer mon minou, on comprends que d'chi en arrivant sur cette page   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

voila


----------



## archeos (11 Décembre 2001)

On va finir par l'user à l'utiliser à chaque post le pauvre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (et   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
hou hou hou ©


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*On va finir par l'user à l'utiliser à chaque post le pauvre    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (et    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
hou hou hou ©*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>












_je peux arrêter de citer maintenant?_


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

_*bienvenue kinedo*_


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

_*bienvenue gussy*_


----------



## aricosec (11 Décembre 2001)

a l'origine on souhaitait la bienvenue aux nouveaux inscrits,pas a chaque coup qu'un pequin arrive sur le site,et surtout pas quand il ouvre une porte,celle des cagoinces par exemple,non il faut un peu de respect dans ce lieu de pets,je ne peut plus suivre,et je m'essoufle,


----------



## aricosec (11 Décembre 2001)

_AAARRRGGHHT !!!!,slchaouff!_


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

mon ricominou tu t'enrhubes?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




viens boire un grog sur l'Arbre aux milles remèdes, ça te réchauffera


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue serge9898*_


----------



## benjamin (11 Décembre 2001)

...je profite de ta coupure d'électricité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Bienvenue obi-wan-riko*


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue boubou*_





revenu l'électricité


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue jesenslalavande*_





_c'est vrai que l'odeur est pas désagréable_


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue sarsipius*_


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

_et en plus sarsipius s'appele aussi Rémi, c'est cool_


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue raphzoul*_





_je rapelle qu'il est interdit d'utiliser son iMac sur sa Ducati_


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue agnoo*


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue BigB*_


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue solo*_






_ah les fautes de frappe_





[11 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Macvision*_






_encore_





[11 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue michab*_


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Richard.d*_


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue  ty*_


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue zarathoustra*_


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

Je ne suis plus un newbie. Mais toujours incapable de sortir un gif ravageur :


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

zarathoustra =


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

Tiens, eh bien vu que nous ne sommes que deux sur MacG à cette heure-là (on se demande pourquoi), eh bien je peux tout faire sauter sans crainte...


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_peace man!_


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

*Nan, ze ne me calmerai paaaaaaas !!*


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_c'est un indice_


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

Il y en aurait-il beaucoup ??


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)




----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)

Seulement trois pour un si grand moment   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...à moins que.....

[12 décembre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_bah oui_



_*Bienvenue zarathoustra*_





_regarde, tous tes petits posts sont venus te saluer_


----------



## benjamin (12 Décembre 2001)




----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue JPG*_


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Montagne*_





_comment je vais appeler yama maintenant    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Décembre 2001)

Yama !!!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Yama !!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben oui!


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Wildemar*_






_vive les Dv 400 quoi!_


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue sarah40*_


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Djakfrost*_


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue mile*_


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue hanya*_


----------



## mtra (13 Décembre 2001)

BRAVO MA PUCE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !!!
(l'interessé sp13 se reconaitra)


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*BRAVO MA PUCE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !!!
(l'interessé sp13 se reconaitra)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

allez, va, moi j'ai trouvé, c'est zarathoustra, ta PUCE!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je sais même  pourquoi


----------



## benjamin (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*(l'interessé sp13 se reconaitra)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...mince déjà...
remarque, la sp12 n'a jamais voulu bien s'installer


----------



## mtra (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et je sais même  pourquoi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tututu mon oeuil


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

tututu mon oeuil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben si, tu sais avec zara on en a passé du temps ces derniers jours


----------



## mtra (13 Décembre 2001)

je sais il fait les sauveur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ce que tu ne sais pas c'est ... c'est lui LE pirate


----------



## benjamin (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ben si, tu sais avec zara on en a passé du temps ces derniers jours    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je cloisonne, je cloisonne, ne vous en faites pas


----------



## benjamin (13 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue woulf*


----------



## benjamin (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*je sais il fait les sauveur    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ce que tu ne sais pas c'est ... c'est lui LE pirate   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Chuutt, fallait pas le dire


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Décembre 2001)

Alem tu es déchainer aujourd'hui !?!?!!!!


----------



## benjamin (13 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Prosper*


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Alem tu es déchainer aujourd'hui !?!?!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

trois jours complets sur l'arbre, ça vaut bien quelques défoulements


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue sapos*_


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Pinzo*_


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2001)

*Girbouille me  manque! ma GIRBOUILLE !!!!!! reviens l'ami!*


----------



## archeos (13 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Jaeh bytes*


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue MindCrime*_


----------



## mtra (13 Décembre 2001)

hola to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bouillabaisse


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue kesskisspass*_


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue nicomich*_


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*





  "bienvenue gribouille"    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah ! non ? ben j'avais cru !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben non, malheureusement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




girb' si tu me lis, réponds au mail l'ami !


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Verschueren*_





_ça va André?_


----------



## benjamin (14 Décembre 2001)

...tu ne devais pas arrêter les civilités aujourd'hui, toi


----------



## archeos (14 Décembre 2001)

Tu sais alèm si c'est trop dur tu peux en parler, maintenant que macge a son groupe de discussion d'anciens toxicomanes


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue inside.cocoa*_


----------



## benjamin (14 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue CHARLES*


----------



## aricosec (14 Décembre 2001)

"bienvenue gribouille"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah ! non ? ben j'avais cru !


----------



## mtra (14 Décembre 2001)

*Poca *


----------



## archeos (14 Décembre 2001)

hontas


(sur moi)


----------



## mtra (15 Décembre 2001)

*YO  juju17*


----------



## benjamin (15 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Sophie Laumont*


----------



## archeos (15 Décembre 2001)

Bienvenue leboue


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

*FRance-RDA vient d'arriver!*


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Bargi*_


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue MacKris*_


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue kolok*_


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue sef99*_


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2001)

Quel retour, alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Bienvenue capitainecaverne*


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Quel retour, alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bienvenue capitainecaverne



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben oui, tiens le capitaine caverne normalement c'est amok!


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue  BlueVelvet *_


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue tomato*_


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue tomato



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

félicitations pour votre site!


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue liphou*_


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue  Thomas Price*_






_t'es pêcheur?   je sais, elle est nulle mais je viens à peine de me réveiller _


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue  Gargamel*_


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue  colibri*_


----------



## mtra (19 Décembre 2001)

*lo aaron *


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue  Blue Storm*_


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue  mondoudou*_


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue  Titanium57*_


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue  allphon*_


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue floreal731*_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2001)

Oh la la bah y en a des nouveaux, alors depuis mon dernier passage, j'sais plus quand et où  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je souhaite la 







*Bienvenue à tous les nouveaux *


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Oupsy*_


----------



## Arno (19 Décembre 2001)

Bienvenue à moi-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bienvenue aux vieux cons de la première heure


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2001)

*merci... Alèm hihihi*








J'suis vraiment comme ça ... allez hop ! 





  :spin:


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*






merci... Alèm hihihi








J'suis vraiment comme ça ... allez hop ! 





   :spin:*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as un problème, oupsy?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2001)

[19 décembre 2001 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

t'as un problème, oupsy?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moen un problème, mais nonnnnnnn... 




















c'est la faute au forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui n'accepte que 8 smilies par poste, alors j'suis un peu perdue tu vois dit :coeur:

:extra: hop !

et plouf !


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue  Pizzicato Five*_


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue jee-eff*_





_Oupsy, les smileys de l'arbre marchent pas ici_


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue maczeage3*_


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Benz9270 *_


----------



## benjamin (19 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue jfsympa*


----------



## benjamin (20 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue jaysee*


----------



## benjamin (20 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue vm*


----------



## anciena (20 Décembre 2001)

Bienvenue moi???


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue jedi2400*_


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue sylvie*_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2001)

**** Bienvenue  Sylvie ****


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Jujue*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Balasz*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Balasz*_


----------



## benjamin (21 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue L Z A*


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue zazou44*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue zazou44*


----------



## Arno (21 Décembre 2001)

Rebienvenues aux vieux cons


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue pandor*_





_ et sa boîte?? _





[20 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2001)

*pandor *


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue à pandor*








_correction du message précédent qui est incomplet... hihihi_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*





 Rebienvenues aux vieux cons   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_... tu parles pour toi !!!_


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Néo222.fr*_


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue johnjohn*_


----------



## benjamin (21 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue AtomiZ*


----------



## benjamin (21 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Denis O.*


----------



## benjamin (21 Décembre 2001)

*Rentre chez toi, pcuser*


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue fif*_


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Wolferine*_


----------



## benjamin (22 Décembre 2001)

...au boulot, je n'ai pas mon script. Je te laisse le champ libre


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue El Tof*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2001)

Bienvenue fif (posté à l'origine par Alem)

Sympa, mais fiflui la paix


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Xouf*_


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue Xouf



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_*Bienvenue Xou*_


----------



## Arno (22 Décembre 2001)

Bienvenues à vous tous


----------



## benjamin (22 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue paolo_p*


----------



## Arno (22 Décembre 2001)

Ah, j'en ai enfin un :







*Bienvenue issorel*


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue macabuy*_





[22 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## mtra (22 Décembre 2001)

alem a repris du poil de la bete


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue jicehenne*_





mtra


----------



## Arno (23 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*alem a repris du poil de la bete   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C clair, je sais à quoi il carbure !!! Et je comprends !!!


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*

C clair, je sais à quoi il carbure !!! Et je comprends !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à la brésilienne


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue nickolas*_


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4330ème membre : J-Christophe*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2001)

bienvenue


----------



## mtra (23 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue à notre 4330ème membre : J-Christophe



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pt1 c le script de zara mais en mieux


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

pt1 c le script de zara mais en mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben le créateur (moi!) se doit d'améliorer ses scripts, mais zara devra payer plus cher pour avoir celui-ci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_*Bienvenue pcuser*_



_(mais non, je ne t'avais pas oublié)_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2001)

bienvenue ALEM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LA PAIX SOIT AVEC TOI


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par pcuser:
*





 bienvenue ALEM   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LA PAIX SOIT AVEC TOI   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Shalom aleikhem et salam aleikum aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4331ème membre : Chris7554*_


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4333ème membre : cafeine*_





_mince, j'ai loupé le 4332ème_


----------



## benjamin (23 Décembre 2001)

Grrr...

[23 décembre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mince, j'ai loupé le 4332ème



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_*Bienvenue à notre 4332ème membre : nesor*_





_héhé_


----------



## benjamin (24 Décembre 2001)

Si tu te mets maintenant à faire du rétroactif


----------



## benjamin (24 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue jpb2b*


----------



## aricosec (24 Décembre 2001)

*sans oublier de dire binevenue aux trois mages qui marche déja depuis des heures dans le sahara occidental et qui peine sous la charge de tout les cadeaux qu'ils apportent au marmot qu'est même pas encore né mais qui les attend quand même sinon l'histoire serait faussée et ont seraient comme des cons*

poil a la créche


----------



## benjamin (24 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue uniquensongenre*


----------



## benjamin (24 Décembre 2001)

_Bienvenue Laulau_


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2001)

_Bienvenue Daïsen_


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2001)

_Bienvenue Vodka_


----------



## Arno (25 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*






Bienvenue Vodka






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un bien joli nickname ma foi


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2001)

_Bienvenue gorodish_


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2001)

_Bienvenue pl13_


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue saube*


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2001)

_Bienvenue Norbert_


----------



## benjamin (25 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue freelense*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue à tous les derniers arrivés depuis ma dernière visite & Joyeuses Fêtes !*


----------



## Arno (26 Décembre 2001)

Bienvenue Cyril  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*(et bienvenue au petit papa-noël)*


----------



## mtra (27 Décembre 2001)

*ho ho ho la ludo-lcIII*


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4367 ème membre : DAB*_


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4368 ème membre : Bobsout*_


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4369 ème membre : Cmoi*_


----------



## philk34 (27 Décembre 2001)

et moi et moi !!!!


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4370 ème membre : Mathieu Levasseur*_





et Bienvenue à philk34


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4373 ème membre : Stylianos *_


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4375 ème membre : Diotime*_


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4376ème membre : Ringer *_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4378ème membre : Eric LeRouge *_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4379ème membre : akaifr*_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4380ème membre : sebadonf *_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2001)

VIVEment le 8 qu'on ait des trucs nouveauX à se dire
LE pire c que que je n'ai pas trop suivi ce thread.
MAChinalement j'y suis venu....


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4382ème membre : p@trick *_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4383ème membre : sujic89*_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue val1984 notre 4384ème membre*_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4371 ème membre : [MG+]zobi8225 *_


----------



## philk34 (28 Décembre 2001)




----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue à notre 4372 ème membre : thomas luquet*_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue Buttes  notre 4386ème membre*_


----------



## benjamin (31 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue jerome b.*


----------



## benjamin (31 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Frankwalters b.*


----------



## benjamin (31 Décembre 2001)

*Bienvenue Mac Izard*


----------



## benjamin (1 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue patos*


----------



## benjamin (1 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue Machiels*


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue LaurentV*


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue cricrou63*


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue cricrou63*


----------



## benjamin (2 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue lito*


----------



## aricosec (3 Janvier 2002)

bienvenue PATRON


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (4 Janvier 2002)

Ca va Alem et Zara?? Pas trop d'embetements... Si vous voulez, le post "civilités 4", on l'appelle pas civ4, mais "alé sy Zara et Alem, on vous lése trankil vec les nouvo" (voir L'Europe: Une langue unique)


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

Sache simplement qu'alèm a arrêté les civilités après avoir fêté son anniversaire (ce n'est plus de son âge, que veux-tu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et que pour ma part, je suis un sniper civilisé ratant souvent sa cible (aucun bienvenue hier ou aujourd'hui). Nous attendons des renforts qui n'ont pas l'air d'arriver.
Tant pis pour les nouveaux


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue gala*








(un petit pour la route, malgré tout)


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue OSX4PC*


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue samaxl*


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue 512.mac*


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue roméo*


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue MACLC3*


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue Aragorn*


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue sgno*


----------



## benjamin (4 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue Gillou*


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue JFROSSARD*








[dernier de la journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

Bon, je vais prendre la relève alors.... histoire de gagner une étoile de plus!!

Bienvenue à toi dans la comunauté des Mac la plus sympas du Net, *Danigr*!!

Oui oui!! J'en ai réussi un!!

[06 janvier 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue Hopf*


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue dsavey*


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue marsouille*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, kooBi!!


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue patton*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, louis!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, michel2g!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

Oupsss, j'ai cité au lieu d'éditer un de mes messages...

[06 janvier 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]

J'ai comme l'impression que les post civilités sont sur le point de disparaitre... Avant le 7 janvier, c'est un peu la fin d'une époque....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[06 janvier 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, véro!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Janvier 2002)

4516 membres... A mon avis, il n'y en a pas plus de 3500 (doubles identités) et il n'y a plus que 1500 toujours à peu près et à mon avis, qui sont toujours là, et qui continuent d'animer MacG!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, Yug!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

Ben zut alors?? Zug est le 4521 me membre!! On en a raté 5 entre vero et lui!!??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca me parait louche, ca... Est-ce que Mac G n'ajouterait pas parfois 5 ou 6 faux membres??


----------



## benjamin (7 Janvier 2002)

Non, c'est simplement ta vigilance qui a baissé d'un cran jeune jedi.
Mais c'est bien malgré tout, tu es sur la bonne voie


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

T'as vu ca!! J'en ai réussi quelque uns!! hihihi!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un jour, c'est écrit, l'élève battra le maitre (et même dans mon cas les maitres, puisque il y avait au départ Alèm, notre Dieu spirituel à tous!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, Reser!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, gabe1028!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'arrive à temps pour entendre notre gourou parler!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, Licorne!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pareil pour toi!! Le gourou arrive dans une heure et demie!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, taio013!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, Lilimac!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Salut à toi, Gilles R!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous arrivez en même temps que le nouvel iMac!! Quelle puissance quand même!!


----------



## aricosec (11 Janvier 2002)

"" bienvenue au douanier  ""


----------



## aricosec (12 Janvier 2002)

depuis longtemps ont l'attendaient

_bienvenue RBEY13 !_


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2002)

yann-bleiz, j'aime bien ta signature mais tu veux pas faire acte de charité et la donner à SMG?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_maitre spirituel? mais non, mais non_


----------



## aricosec (14 Janvier 2002)

il ne faut pas oublier d'accueuillir le fameux DRACKS


----------



## benjamin (14 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue zoé*








(...et cela repart après une journée de diète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

_*beurp*_


----------



## aricosec (15 Janvier 2002)

c'est bien de venir ici !

bienvenue CELINE  !


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2002)

_*Heum-heum*_


----------



## benjamin (17 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue skygod*


----------



## benjamin (18 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue vince-surf*








(1/jour, bonne moyenne...)


----------



## aricosec (19 Janvier 2002)

enfin une qui ne nous raseras pas

bienvenue CHAMPOUINEUSE


----------



## archeos (19 Janvier 2002)

*bienvenue Frisco8*







seulement je ne sais pas qui est ce frisco qui a tant de succès


----------



## aes (20 Janvier 2002)

Bienvenue à nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











J'existe, je me suis rencontré au Lou Pascalou.

P.S. ZZzzZZzzZZzzZZzzZZ (de la part d'Alèm)


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*P.S. ZZzzZZzzZZzzZZzzZZ (de la part d'Alèm)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je rajouterais même _touh-touh_


----------



## archeos (20 Janvier 2002)

Bienvenue à Thierry44

bof, c'est dimanche je ne me foule pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2002)

Bienvenue à tous...

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Janvier 2002)

Bah alors les amis, vous en oubliez plein là ?

*Bienvenue xenamac *


----------



## aricosec (21 Janvier 2002)

a n'importe quelle heure on veille

bienvenue               rojpj20001


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Janvier 2002)

I be back!!






 Salut à toi, EmmTheo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et non, ma signature restera ma signature, et malgrès tout le respect que je lui porte, je ne la filerait pas à Sir.

Reste à savoir si le respect que je porte je le porte à ma signature ou à Sir....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais non, je blague Gregor!! Je n'ai rien contre toi, moi!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, Gatsby


----------



## archeos (21 Janvier 2002)

Bon, c'est juste pour mon compteur et parce que ce post légendaire a du mal face à l'AES 
bienvenue à Romainfe


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Bon, c'est juste pour mon compteur et parce que ce post légendaire a du mal face à l'AES*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est normal, je ne poste plus ici!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, Mc Romzy


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est normal, je ne poste plus ici!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hehe, c'était le seul truc qui faisait monter ton compteur de poste..

Maintenant, il va plus bouger


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Hehe, c'était le seul truc qui faisait monter ton compteur de poste..

Maintenant, il va plus bouger   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_seulement 1000 de plus que toi_





  :d


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

seulement 1000 de plus que toi





  :d    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je passe pas mes journées sur les forums moi monsieur, je travaille moi monsieur


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Je passe pas mes journées sur les forums moi monsieur, je travaille moi monsieur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_dormir sur la table en cours de philo, t'appelles cela travailler?_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

dormir sur la table en cours de philo, t'appelles cela travailler?









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi dormir en cours, non mais dit donc, tu fait comment pour savoir ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon c'est peut-être pas travailler, quoique, c'est tout un art de dormir en cours avec le bordel sans ce faire griller par le prof... mais en plus j'ai pas d'ordi pour venir sur le forums... Quand on est accro, on est accro


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Quand on est accro, on est accro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben voilà


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, chichou!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 janvier 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, Ericenst!!


----------



## Gargamel (22 Janvier 2002)

salut nat bernard


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

En avant vers les étoiles dit-il avec l'esprit positif....

***********************************************************


----------



## aricosec (22 Janvier 2002)

continuons cette oeuvre






  "bienvenue zeb"





[22 janvier 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Janvier 2002)

La lutte du bien contre le mal ne peut se faire sans grand guerriers... Que dis-je, sans grand chevaliers!!:







 Salut à toi, chevalier du mac!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, Bill Jobs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un clone provenant de 2 pères diferents Bill, et Steve... C'est fou ce que permet la technologie!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, Totope!!


----------



## archeos (24 Janvier 2002)

Bienvenue à Phuture !


----------



## aricosec (24 Janvier 2002)

y en a qui charrient avec leur pseudo,m'enfin

bienvenue dmeywly











[23 janvier 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

salut à toutes et à


&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;?&lt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

Tous

Bof  ! ya que des mecs............

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;?&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fiducia:
*Tous

Bof  ! ya que des mecs............

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;?&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sniff...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ouais... pas beaucoup de presence féminine ici, mise à par 2 ou 3 monuments de ces forums...

Encore un mec:






 Salut à toi, grandpere!!


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

sniff...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ouais... pas beaucoup de presence féminine ici, mise à par 2 ou 3 monuments de ces forums...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça se reproduit un monument que je sache, non?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ça se reproduit un monument que je sache, non?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben dans notre cas, en effet, ca serait bien!!


----------



## aricosec (25 Janvier 2002)

il vient d'arriver.il est là

bienvenue KATOO74


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*il vient d'arriver.il est là

bienvenue KATOO74



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça fait même deux heures qu'il est là le katoo74


----------



## aricosec (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ça fait même deux heures qu'il est là le katoo74    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





dit donc l'alummette,tu va arrêter tes reflexions,t'a vu quelquun lui dire bonjour ?  NON  alors camenbert un, pouet pouet ! t'a pas assez du sire pour raler,


----------



## aricosec (25 Janvier 2002)

imperturbable,et imperméable,stoic,l'arico présente ses civilités

bienvenue RICKO


----------



## archeos (25 Janvier 2002)

Waah l'aut' il s'inscrit deux fois pour pouvoir poster dans civilités et arrondir son compteur de posts


----------



## aricosec (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Waah l'aut' il s'inscrit deux fois pour pouvoir poster dans civilités et arrondir son compteur de posts   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben non ! ben non !mon viel ARCHIE,toi seul dans le haut du pavé des posteurs est autorisé a avoir un clone,je suis pas lui et vice renversé.

désolé


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

ben non ! ben non !mon viel ARCHIE,toi seul dans le haut du pavé des posteurs est autorisé a avoir un clone,*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_alors ça, ça m'étonnerait! Révolution, faisons tomber les dernières tourss de l'ancien bar pseudo-anarchiste, roulons sous les tables de la loi! ah ça ira, ça ira, les aricosec à la lanterne, ah ça ira, ça ira, les aricosecs ont les pendra!_











[25 janvier 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Janvier 2002)

Allons allons, du calme et continuons à être polis avec les p'tits nouveaux!!






 Salut à toi, JPBJPB!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, Lucask!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Janvier 2002)

Tralala, une demoiselle arrive!! soyez polis et gentils!!






 Salut à toi, valérie p!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 janvier 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*




prout! prout!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



prout! prout!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_j'oubliais : en réponse à aricosec!_





_ah ça ira, ça ira, ça ira, les aricosec à la lanterne, ah ça ira, ça ira, ça ira, les aricosec ont les pendra_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Posté à l'origine par Alèm:
_Posté à l'origine par Alèm:
*Posté à l'origine par Alèm:
.....
*_ <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


---------------
Yann-Bleiz; l'auto citation peut être dangeureuse pour la santé... A consommer avec modération, contacter Alèm en cas de complications...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Janvier 2002)

mais avant tout:






 Salut à toi, eric pl!!


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*


---------------
Yann-Bleiz; l'auto citation peut être dangeureuse pour la santé... A consommer avec modération, contacter Alèm en cas de complications...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_Burps_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Burps



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 je dirais même plus, beuuuurkkkk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----------------
Yann-Bleiz; bientôt 200h de passés sur internet en Janvier... Ben, pourquoi mon forfait 50h fait la gueule??


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Yann-Bleiz; bientôt 200h de passés sur internet en Janvier... Ben, pourquoi mon forfait 50h fait la gueule??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_fous-y une trempe et prends l'adsl!_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*fous-y une trempe et prends l'adsl!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arghhhh ne m'en parle pas..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Je veux je veux je veux.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





---------------
Yann-Bleiz; qui accepte les donnations pour qu'il s'équipe à l'ADSL


----------



## aricosec (27 Janvier 2002)

c'est avec plaisir que nous acceuillons

bienvenue JPSSAU


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

_*Bienvenue Tataf!*_


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2002)

Bienvenue* gérard *


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

Bienvenue à tous les marins Suisses. à toutes les poules qui traversent les routes. A tous les macounettes qui veullent prendre la parole,  leur leur mutisme est d'or.
 Mais qu'on se rapelle l'éloquent silence de Bouddha.

VVVVVVVVVVVXVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## mtra (28 Janvier 2002)

pis bienvenue a ceux qui enterre les post


----------



## benjamin (28 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue PierreLL*








(cela faisait longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

Bienvenue à ceux, délétères, qui déterre les posts.


ÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈ


----------



## benjamin (28 Janvier 2002)

*Bienvenue Aldrig*







(remontée dans le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mtra (28 Janvier 2002)

Negatifman poum poum


----------



## mtra (28 Janvier 2002)

Pyjaman Pyjaman Pyjaman Pyjaman


----------



## Gargamel (28 Janvier 2002)

_bon, je cherche SMG pour l'abattre, vous l'avez pas vu, cette tafiolle?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toutes et a tous ; macounets et macounettes de bonne volonté.


VVVVVVVVv???????????????????????????????????????VVVVVVVVV???????????????


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2002)

welcome to _*Savage*_


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2002)

Salut *jmk*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Janvier 2002)

Le week-end sportif (sportif mon oeil, me suis pris deux tôle et j'ai pu aller me rhabiller!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) étant fini, on retourne au boulot!!






 Salut à toi, rakham!!


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2002)

Oh hé *Thimonier* c'est *Noel*






 bonjour * Jean Noel Thimonier 
*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Janvier 2002)

et:






 Salut à toi, bunny scream!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2002)

Bienvenue aux nouveaux G4 et (j'imagine) mac géné ne fournira pas des mouchoirs en papier pour les PaCéistes....

~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~î~i


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Janvier 2002)

Salut à toi, shnekeur!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Janvier 2002)

Salut à vous, les gens!!

_Salut à Toi

Salut à toi ô mon frère
Salut à toi peuple khmer
Salut à toi l'Algérien
Salut à toi le Tunisien
Salut à toi Bangla Desh
Salut à toi peuple grec
Salut à toi petit Indien
Salut à toi punk iranien

Salut à toi rebelle afghan
Salut à toi le dissident
Salut à toi le Chilien
Salut à toi le p'tit Malien
Salut à toi le Mohican
Salut à toi peuple gitan
Salut à toi l'Ethiopien
Salut à toi le tchadien

Salut à vous les Partisans
Salut à toi "cholie all'mante"
Salut à toi le Vietnamien
Salut à toi le Cambodgien
Salut à toi le Japonais
Salut à toi l'Thaïlandais
Salut à toi le Laotien
Salut à toi le Coréen

Salut à toi le Polonais
Salut à toi l'Irlandais
Salut à toi l'Européen
Salut à toi le Mongolien
Salut à toi le Hollandais
Salut à toi le Portugais
Salut à toi le Mexicain
Salut à toi le marocain

Salut à toi le Libanais
Salut à toi l'Pakinstanais
Salut à toi le Philippin
Salut à toi l'Jamaïcan
Salut à toi le Guyanais
Salut à toi le Togolais
Salut à toi le Guinéen
Salut à toi le Guadeloupéen

Salut à toi le Congolais
Salut à toi le Sénégalais
Salut à toi l'Afro-cubain
Salut à toi l'Porto-ricain
Salut à toi la Haute Volta
Salut à toi le Nigéria
Salut à toi le Gaboni
Salut à toi le vieux chtimi

Salut à toi Che Guevara
Salut aux comités d'soldats
Salut à tous les hommes libres
Salut à tous les apatrides
Salut à toi la Bertaga
Salut aussi à la Banda
Salut à toi punk anarchiste
Salut à toi skin communiste

Salut à toi le Libéria
Salut à toi le Sri Lanka
Salut à toi le sandiniste
Salut à toi l'unijambiste
Salut l'mouv'ment des Jeunes Arabes
Salut à toi Guatemala
Salut l'P4 du contingent
Salut à toi le Shotokan

Salut à toi peuple kanak
Salut à toi l'tchécoslovaque
Salut à tous les p'tits dragons
Salut à toi qui est keupon
Salut à toi jeune Malgache
Salut à toi le peuple basque
Salut à toi qu'est au violon
Salut à toi et mort aux cons

Salut à toi le Yougoslave
Salut à toi le voyou slave
Salut à toi le Salvador
Salut à toi le Molodoï
Salut à toi le Chinois
Salut à toi le Zaïrois
Salut à toi l'Espagnol
Salut à toi le Ravachol

Salut à toi le Hongrois
Salut à toi l'iroquois
Salut aussi à tous les gosses
Des îles Maudites jusqu'à l'Ecosse
Salut à vous tous les zazous
Salut à la jeune garde rouge
Salut à toi le peuple corse
Salut aux filles du Crazy Horse

Salut à toi la vache qui rit
Salut à Laurel et Hardy
Salut à toi peuple nomade
Salut à tous les "camawades"
Salut à toutes les mères qui gueulent
Salut aussi à Yul Brunner
Salut à toi l'handicapé
Salut Jeunesse du monde entier

Salut à toi le dromadaire
Salut à toi Tonton Albert
Salut à toi qu'est à la masse
Salut aussi à Fantomas
Salut à toi Roger des près
Salut à toi l'endimanché
Salut à tous les paysans
Salut aussi à Rantanplan_


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Salut à vous, les gens!!

Salut à Toi

Salut à toi ô mon frère
Salut à toi peuple khmer
Salut à toi l'Algérien
Salut à toi le Tunisien
Salut à toi Bangla Desh
Salut à toi peuple grec
Salut à toi petit Indien
Salut à toi punk iranien

Salut à toi rebelle afghan
Salut à toi le dissident
Salut à toi le Chilien
Salut à toi le p'tit Malien
Salut à toi le Mohican
Salut à toi peuple gitan
Salut à toi l'Ethiopien
Salut à toi le tchadien

Salut à vous les Partisans
Salut à toi "cholie all'mante"
Salut à toi le Vietnamien
Salut à toi le Cambodgien
Salut à toi le Japonais
Salut à toi l'Thaïlandais
Salut à toi le Laotien
Salut à toi le Coréen

Salut à toi le Polonais
Salut à toi l'Irlandais
Salut à toi l'Européen
Salut à toi le Mongolien
Salut à toi le Hollandais
Salut à toi le Portugais
Salut à toi le Mexicain
Salut à toi le marocain

Salut à toi le Libanais
Salut à toi l'Pakinstanais
Salut à toi le Philippin
Salut à toi l'Jamaïcan
Salut à toi le Guyanais
Salut à toi le Togolais
Salut à toi le Guinéen
Salut à toi le Guadeloupéen

Salut à toi le Congolais
Salut à toi le Sénégalais
Salut à toi l'Afro-cubain
Salut à toi l'Porto-ricain
Salut à toi la Haute Volta
Salut à toi le Nigéria
Salut à toi le Gaboni
Salut à toi le vieux chtimi

Salut à toi Che Guevara
Salut aux comités d'soldats
Salut à tous les hommes libres
Salut à tous les apatrides
Salut à toi la Bertaga
Salut aussi à la Banda
Salut à toi punk anarchiste
Salut à toi skin communiste

Salut à toi le Libéria
Salut à toi le Sri Lanka
Salut à toi le sandiniste
Salut à toi l'unijambiste
Salut l'mouv'ment des Jeunes Arabes
Salut à toi Guatemala
Salut l'P4 du contingent
Salut à toi le Shotokan

Salut à toi peuple kanak
Salut à toi l'tchécoslovaque
Salut à tous les p'tits dragons
Salut à toi qui est keupon
Salut à toi jeune Malgache
Salut à toi le peuple basque
Salut à toi qu'est au violon
Salut à toi et mort aux cons

Salut à toi le Yougoslave
Salut à toi le voyou slave
Salut à toi le Salvador
Salut à toi le Molodoï
Salut à toi le Chinois
Salut à toi le Zaïrois
Salut à toi l'Espagnol
Salut à toi le Ravachol

Salut à toi le Hongrois
Salut à toi l'iroquois
Salut aussi à tous les gosses
Des îles Maudites jusqu'à l'Ecosse
Salut à vous tous les zazous
Salut à la jeune garde rouge
Salut à toi le peuple corse
Salut aux filles du Crazy Horse

Salut à toi la vache qui rit
Salut à Laurel et Hardy
Salut à toi peuple nomade
Salut à tous les "camawades"
Salut à toutes les mères qui gueulent
Salut aussi à Yul Brunner
Salut à toi l'handicapé
Salut Jeunesse du monde entier

Salut à toi le dromadaire
Salut à toi Tonton Albert
Salut à toi qu'est à la masse
Salut aussi à Fantomas
Salut à toi Roger des près
Salut à toi l'endimanché
Salut à tous les paysans
Salut aussi à Rantanplan*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_salut à toi petit bérurier!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2002)

Et salut à toi Ô talentueux ,Yann-Bleiz
Qui au fond de âme en vaut minimum treize.

BYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBY


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2002)

rectificatif : de ton âme...

BYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYBYB


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

salut à toi petit bérurier!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et salut à philoub!


----------

